
How (And Why) to Find an Online Mastermind Group - taylorpearsonme
https://medium.com/@ctaylormpearson/how-and-why-to-find-an-online-mastermind-group-9ee6eee9c159#.kf8ues4cj
======
taylorpearsonme
A mastermind is a small group of trusted advisors who meet regularly with the
goal of improving each other’s lives or careers. The collective brainpower of
the group — otherwise known as a “mastermind” — is turned towards a single
problem. A mastermind can solve problems and take advantage of opportunities
in a way that an individual person can’t. They are based on the simple premise
that a whole can be greater than the sum of its parts. John Lennon plus Paul
McCartney is not additive, it’s exponential. They have been around in various
forms, under various names, for hundreds of years.

